# Kazaa Hack 2.51



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Download this software and it can warn you if someone is looking at your files.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Just use 'KaZaaLite' its integrated !


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yup Kazaa Lite K++ has all this built in, and quite a bit more.


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Does anyone have the thread for Kazaalite?

And what settings should I use?


----------



## Merry_Meet (Jun 4, 2003)

Kazaa Lite official site = http://www.kazaalite.tk/

the default settings a good!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

There is no more kazaalite.tk, now there is http://k-lite.tk for the K++ Edition of kazaa lite. I'm pretty sure kazaalite.tk is gone for good.


----------



## shayshay211 (Aug 24, 2003)

does anyone know how to make your downloads faster?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can not choose the speed you download at. The limitation is your internet connection, and the connection of the people you are downloading from.
Kazaa Lite K++ does have an accellerator to automatically find more sources, start paused downloads, etc.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

i just started using k-lite, and i just can't figure out how to preview my avi files.
i have avipreview downloaded, which is supposed to be able to show me them even though they are .dat files until complete.
for some reason, i cant get it figured out though....
does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ps- shay shay, in the help contents for kazaalite k++, there are a couple good tips for increasing your speed...


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

New version of Kazaa Lite K++ is available. New features include:
Changelog:
- Updated KL Extensions
- Updated K-Dat
- Updated K-Sig
- Improved supertrick
- Updated IP Blocklist
- Added IP Blocklist update tool
- Improved startup page
- Better looking toolbar icons
- Updated FAQ

I like the fact that it is now convenient ot update the I.P. block list at the click of a button.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Bvr01Fvr..........Cheers !


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

Why download this when it comes intergrated with Kazaa Lite K++, which can be downloaded for free here?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

HexStar, I think you meant that it could be downloaded here. 

And Kerri Ann, wait for the file to download a bit first, then right-click it in K-lite, highlight 'Preview With', and select AVI preview. Then, if it has downloaded enough, you just hit the 'play' button on the top. If it says 'no file loaded' at the top, then hit File->Open, and find the .dat file you want to read.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Exactly,

And and the new version of Kazaa Lite K++ just came out on Tuesday August 26th 2003. (Version 2.4.2) :up:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

> By McTimson: HexStar, I think you meant that it could be downloaded here.
> 
> And Kerri Ann, wait for the file to download a bit first, then right-click it in K-lite, highlight 'Preview With', and select AVI preview. Then, if it has downloaded enough, you just hit the 'play' button on the top. If it says 'no file loaded' at the top, then hit File->Open, and find the .dat file you want to read.


Actually the link I gave you is a site for Kazaa Lite K++ too. But apparently it's down as of now. It use to be a working website.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Another way to use "Preview" is to right click on the downloading file and select the same option. That way you don't have to select the file manually if prompted.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Any comments on the new version, I seem to disconnect more at the moment ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

On the new version? I love the new version, it's really nice. One thing I realized is yes, it does disconnect and have to reconnect often (bug?), but I love the feature where you can have your own network specified for your username. It's definetly worth the upgrade since Kazaa Lite K++ (new version) even comes out with a feature that attempts to block bad IP ranges like the RIAAs and can even keep people from seing what files (if any) you're sharing. My judgement: A My recommendation: download it


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

I have had no problems with mine. It is definitely A-OK! :up: But I am sure their can always be improvements!


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Any thoughts on Shareaza. It supposedly integrates the gnuttella network with a second gnutella network and e-donkey. There is also the claim that it is faster in that it starts the ability to upload a file before it is completed. So once you have some of the file you can start helping others out, much like bittorrent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

the new kazza is a lot faster than the old one!!!

i use to dl only at about 80kb now im at 150kb


----------



## emergency (Jul 7, 2003)

I am downloading k-lite from the site suggested but it seems to be taking a long time. Am i doing something wrong? I have cable internet access.


----------



## emergency (Jul 7, 2003)

Never mind. Found a new site that worked. The last listed site was not working when I accessed it.


----------



## FiT (Aug 18, 2003)

Also some files that wil not preview will play if you shut kazaa down and use your dvd player programme (works for mpg files)


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hexstar so you'd recommend downloading all the tools ?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Just a comment on the 'speed' of different versions of kazaa...

No version is going to get you a significant speed increase. It's the users you're downloading from that counts. Sure, the newer K-Lite's have download accelerators that keep finding more users, but that's no good if there aren't enough users to get the file from with good connections. The reason you get different speeds among different versions is purely coincidental, it all depends on what users are on and what their connection is.

And yes, I too seem to be disconnecting/reconnecting more than usual...hmm....maybe the Sharman network finally caught on to K-lite?

Personally, I think the whole 'blocking RIAA IP address' thing is crap. They can only detect the RIAA's IP after the RIAA has already done something with it, so if you're the first person to get hit by them, then you're screwed anyway. It's too easy to change IP's for the IP blocker to work effectively. The 'disable sharing of files' thing is the only way to go, but some K-Lite users will automatically cancel your download if they see you not sharing files.


----------



## mentorspet (Sep 3, 2003)

I heard that people were being taken to court for using kazaa......does anyone know if this is true and is it the same for kazaalite? I had regular kazaa but uninstalled it because hubby was pitching a fit.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

It's not illegal to use Kazza-Lite unless you download copy-writed music and such. The agreement when you download and install Kazza-Lite states that they are not responsible for how you use it if I remember correctly. There are many files that are legal to download and that is what Kazaa-Lite is published for.


----------



## shayshay211 (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm very happy with my version of klite++, but whats up with this so called new version that just came it. is it true. and secondly, what is a safe way to install a new version of klite. the last time i upgraded to a better version, my old one was still there, even though i uninstalled it first. It ended up making doubles of everything i downloaded and i had to eventually resort to a full dump of everything on my computer and reinstall of my software. I really dont want to have to go throught that again but i like to get the new version, if there is one. Thanks to all that have replied to my queries and all that will. 
Peace


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Just use Add/Remove to uninstall. After downloading the new version and during setup, you will see a list of options. In the options window, it will ask you if you want all old registy entries deleted first before setup. Check the box for yes and it will get rid of all old entries for you.


----------

